# Touched by an angel



## Nick Bennet

Hi dear community!

My Korean is really poor. Yet I desperately need to find a nice translation of "Touched by an angel". I need it really nice since I am going to use it for a special T-Shirt gift.

If possible it would be nice if the translations carries the touchy-feely English sense of touching as moving, heart-warming. In case of there being different words for angel, it would be good to use the one that fits better with the concept of pure and gentle angle, a pure soul.

Automated translation gives me the following.

(1) 천사가 만진
(2) 천사에 의해만 지
(3) 천사에 의해 만지
(4) 천사가 감동했다

Yet I am sure all of them are terrible and that one of you very kind fellows can help me get it right.

And of course, if the whole sentence can be expressed in a nice, cool sounding way (from a Korean point of view) it would be great. Maybe there is even an equivalent expression in Korean. If so please let me know, along with the literal translation to English.

Many thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 !


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

I would recommend you two things.

1. 천사의 손길 - means angel's touch
2. 천사의 손길이 닿은 - probably means touched by angel

I would prefer first one cause latter sounds like an unfinished sentence.
I tried to write more poetic words but nothing bumps out of my brain.
I'll think about it more


----------



## Nick Bennet

Thanks very much Gosu! Your help is veeery appreciated!


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

Nick Bennet said:


> Thanks very much Gosu! Your help is veeery appreciated!


Can you tell me what are you going to write on your shirts?


----------



## Nick Bennet

Hi again!

I've been fiddling with more online translation and search results to see if I can figure out something (despite my Korean being veeery elemental). Somehow I find that *감동된* conveys better the meaning of touched as moved/impressed/emotionally affected.

I had a look a Naver translator which I had not tried before (how did I miss it??!!) and found the following:
*
나는 천사에 의해 감동받았다*

네이버 번역기 (NAVER Korean Translator)

Naver is great in which it includes examples. The examples appear to match the sense of touched/moved/affected that I am looking on:

He was _touched by_ the allegory.
그는 그 우화에 _의해_ _감동_받았다.

They were _moved by_ the young writer's message, that behind all the evil in the world, people are still good at heart.
그들은 세상의 악의 뒤에, 사람들 마음에는 여전히 선이 존재한다는 어린 작가의 메시지에 _의해_ _감동_을 받았다.

So... question (1) for Korean Speakers... How do you find *나는 천사에 의해 감동받았다*? Any suggestions on how to improve / tweak it?

And, question (2). Would it still be fine the shorter form *천사에 의해 감동된*? Would it be basically fine? Would it carry the same meaning? Does it sound fine enough?

Once again many thanks in advance


----------



## Hi Im Gosu

Hi!
There's two meanings in 'touch' so I tried hard to contain both, but failed

If you are trying to carry more meaning of moved, 천사에 의해 감동된 doesn't have grammatical error.  And you can also write it like 천사에개 감동 받은 etc...

Or you can try it like 천사의 감동적인 손길 means angel's touching touch.


----------



## cherine

@Nick Bennet , I think it would be helpful to start by explaining the expression "touched by an angel". Do you mean it as being physically (though metaphorically) touched, or as being moved, impressed... The more you clarify the source expression, the better chance you get at receiving more accurate translations.


----------



## Nick Bennet

Thanks all for your contributions.

Hi Cherine. To clarify I mean touched as being moved, impressed in my mind and soul, not as being touched physically.

The exact story is that I the T-shirt is for myself, and I will wear it at a special occasion for a special person to see it. It will be my way to thank that special person for deeply affecting my feeling and way of thinking in a positive way, changing me to be a better person through her gentle action. I want it to contain the word "angel" since it is the way I sometimes call her. This way she will have no doubt that I am referring to her.


----------



## jessiekim

천사의 손길 or 천사의  따뜻한 손길 sounds about right to me.( 손길을 내밀다 means reaching out one's hand to others, or give a helping hand/ 먼저 손내밀어줘서 고마워=Thank you for reaching out to me)
 If you really want to emphasize the "be touched by"part, then 천사의 의해 감동받았다 may be more accurate.but it may be sounds a little bitoff ,especially on a T-shirt.


Or you can say 천사야,고마워.감동이야.
Because , i guess  what you really want to say "thank you"

Cf)천사의 의해 감동된 is not appropriate.


----------



## Nick Bennet

I'll go with 천사에게 감동 받은.

Thanks very much Gosu, Cherine and Jessie!


----------

